# Winstrol/Stazonol – alcohol and winny == NOT GOOD



## JuiceDog (Feb 16, 2017)

I wanna share this story so that noone else will ever go trough the sh1t I went with winny about 2 years ago.

I was on a Test E cycle which I complemented with winny. We had a nice little drinking trip with the boys and I trained hard before it and doubled the daily winny dosage as well.

After two days of drinking vodka, beer, whatnot, got home, took few beers before going to bed. Woke up at 1am to a horrrrrible stomach pain. Pretty soon it was clear I needed to move my ass fast to the nearest hospital. I had to lie down in the taxi while already moaning heavily at the back seat. I signed in, explained honestly that what's the deal. I was pumped with fluids and pain killers but moaned for fukking four hours straight like a pig being butchered. Needless to say it hurt like hell, to a level I really thought that *holy shit* is this going to be IT. I believe I dried out massively from the combination of alcohol and winny. When I tried to get up from the hospital bed, something "moved" in my stomach and it felt better for a while, after the pain returned, but then started to ease away. Everything is fine and had no issues afterwards, but havent touched winny since.

DO NOT DRINK HEAVILY WHILE ON HIGH DOSAGES OF WINNY.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2017)

I don't see the causal link in the post. I mean booze and orals we already know is a bad idea but what was actually wrong with you?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 16, 2017)

Sounds like you were dehydrated.

I'd be a liar if I said I never got drunk while running orals. Not often, or that I recommend it, but I have done it.

TLR Winny sucks


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 16, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't see the causal link in the post. I mean booze and orals we already know is a bad idea but what was actually wrong with you?



It was a blood clot !!! 
Steroids cause blood clots. 

My Dr said so


----------



## Yaya (Feb 16, 2017)

If u take winny orally or via injection it puts a toll on the liver.. if u snort it the chances of any issues drastically decreases


----------



## JuiceDog (Feb 16, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't see the causal link in the post. I mean booze and orals we already know is a bad idea but what was actually wrong with you?



I didnt receive a proper diagnose. My theory is dehydration, but could be blood clot as mentioned. Nevertheless, it was ****ing scary. Take this combo serious. To clarify: I drank heavily for two days in a row with high dosages of winny in the system. Not meaning to exaggerate or to scare ppl off from drinking, but just worth keeping in mind that in this scenario shit can get real.


----------



## Thezilla (Feb 17, 2017)

Sounds like abuse of both substances which is a no brainer it gonna **** ya up!!!


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 17, 2017)

How high dosage of winney?


----------



## snake (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm glad to hear you came out alright but what made you think that orals and booze made for a good combination ?


----------



## automatondan (Feb 17, 2017)

If it was dehydration, you should know fricken better...


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 17, 2017)

What dose where you running


----------



## JuiceDog (Feb 18, 2017)

snake said:


> I'm glad to hear you came out alright but what made you think that orals and booze made for a good combination ?



My balls, ouch. 

Seriously, the reason? I wanted to look as ripped as possible for a two-nighter pussy-fest and was totally not aware about the possible combo effects. It's not like you talk about these things in a coffee shop is it. I thin actually few people are and am sure as hell others have gone though this.  

I will check the dosage form the pills later.


----------

